# BMW E90 Roof Bars & Roof Box



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Looking for some roof bars for my e90 for an up-coming camping trip as i cannot afford to swop to an e91 yet lol, can anyone recommend any?

Ideally looking for decent quality without the sky high price tag 

Anyone got any experience on the quality of bars / wind noise.

BMW ones are coming in just over £140.
Thule ones coming in just over £160.
Whispbar are just over £170.

Not sure which to go with 


Also, anyone got any pictures of their E90 with roof box on. I'm trying to decide what size to go for?? :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I always use the thule Aero bars Alu rounded ones and boxes had a few know and great.
Most roof boxes create large amount of drag i have long thin ski box and used it a lot for Scottish Sking been great but do get buffeting and lose about 10% milage at least if no wind, i will be selling my Aero bars shortly as going for a new motor in next year


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Presume the greater the overhang the greater the effect on mpg?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> Presume the greater the overhang the greater the effect on mpg?


Yes but you have to watch with the long ones re opening the boat i have a picture for you in full use all the way up at Glenshee yes in a rear drive BMW with no chains :lol:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes but you have to watch with the long ones re opening the boat i have a picture for you in full use all the way up at Glenshee yes in a rear drive BMW with no chains :lol:


Cheers for the pic mate, doesnt look that bad at all. Same motor as mine, down to the interior and exterior colours lol

Can you recall what size box that was, or the length?

Appreciate the help  :thumb:

And i assume winter tyres? lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> Cheers for the pic mate, doesnt look that bad at all. Same motor as mine, down to the interior and exterior colours lol
> 
> Can you recall what size box that was, or the length?
> 
> ...


Bridgestone re050 no winter tyres learned to drive in quarry at age 10 years side ways most of the time so know the drill :lol: i will measure in shed just know for you


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

2.2m L x 30cm H x 50cm W approx designed for sking alpine box had it for years last 3 cars have had the aero bars and on thule site you can try on different boxes on your car and colours to see how it looks before you buy and lot's of discounts to be had


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Roof box company i think it was them that used to buy back you old thule gear as demand for it


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Derek, thanks for the help mate, really appreciated.

Off to the thule site now to see what it looks like lol


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Another question sorry, did it affect mpg much?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> Another question sorry, did it affect mpg much?


Yes bars only i would say approx 5% and with box been to london 3 times 10% approx if windy etc but very handy when kids were younger but costs lots when away as you can buy lots and put in the box:lol:

With screwing on the bars grease the threads with molly slip and carefull with the threads good to get spare bolt just incase you can buy spares from Thule


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Superb, cheers mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> Superb, cheers mate


Just have a look at the e90 6 years old in Dec in Showroom section under Sunday BMW machine polish came up like a new motor


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Thule is the way forward. I have the aero bars for my bike. Just sit well on the car. Highly recommended


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Thule is the way forward. I have the aero bars for my bike. Just sit well on the car. Highly recommended


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> on thule site you can try on different boxes on your car and colours to see how it looks before you buy


Struggling to find this feature, any ideas?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Think they may have removed it was a while ago call or email them they used to be very good they may have a pic for you, or if you see one in halfords and you get the bars ask them to lay it on them to see how it looks


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Well i have decided to go with the Whispbars, just placed my order 

Just need to decide on a roof box now lol


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Went with the Whispbars in the end, £170 delivered.

Here is everything in the box:









































































Initial thoughts are they are really good quality, feel very well made and look surprisingly good. Can highly recommend http://www.roofbox.co.uk/ super fast next day delivery and great customer service.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

And here they are fitted; Dont look too bad at all 

Simple to fit and feel really sturdy. At 70mph i cannot hear any extra wind noise; cant comment on effects on mpg yet.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Have gone with the Thule Motion 800, hopefully its not too big.... should find out if it is tomorrow lol 

At least http://www.roofbox.co.uk/ offer an exchange service if it is too big lol


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Well the box is here, tipping it down with rain so literally had to just throw it on the roof to see what it looks like. Will be taking the fast claw things out and using the t bar fittings so it will sit a little lower. So any experts.... should it be mounted further forward or backward or is it right lol



















I do not think it looks too bad at all


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> And here they are fitted; Dont look too bad at all
> 
> Simple to fit and feel really sturdy. At 70mph i cannot hear any extra wind noise; cant comment on effects on mpg yet.


Those bars look great and sturdy and your new box looks great as well needs lowered as you say great choice and seems to be sitting about right imho, box great in black


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Those bars look great and sturdy and your new box looks great as well needs lowered as you say great choice and seems to be sitting about right imho, box great in black


Cheers mate; appreciate all the help / advice you gave. 

Really been pleased with the whispbars, left them on since getting them and they give off no wind noise and have had no effect on mpg at all. Dont think it will be the same with the roof box aswell lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes i will have to look at these bars for next car if current one's don't fit as bars are universal


----------

